# Sticky  Service Contracts



## KenLamain

It has been a while since we could offer real refinance options, now we can.
Here is how it works:
We can do a SOFT CREDIT PULL that does not reflect on your bureau.
After gaging your bureau strength, we compare potential options against your current loan program.
We talk with you about a plan and move along if you feel you could benefit.
We handle the funding, payoff and lien update for you. Registration does not change.
Simple way to see if we could help lower your monthly payment.
We are ready when you are.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain

When we work a deal, these are also the basic steps or parts of our process. The first 4 steps above are exactly what we look to gather from a seller or dealer. Our goal is to protect the buyer and lender. 
Let me know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain

Thank you 2Cool members for the calls we have gotten about this post. Just a re-fresh bump
to be sure more people see it. Glad it has been helpful. 
Let me know if we can help with anything. 
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## cva34

KenLamain said:


> Thank you 2Cool members for the calls we have gotten about this post. Just a re-fresh bump
> to be sure more people see it. Glad it has been helpful.
> Let me know if we can help with anything.
> Thank you,
> Ken


Just a hint..If is a JON boat please ( Length ,Gunnel width, bottom width ,depth ,Transom height 15/20/25)..A pic of Manufacturer Tag..that got HP rating capacity etc...any and all above is always helpful


----------



## KenLamain

It has been a while since we could offer real refinance options, now we can.
Here is how it works:
We can do a SOFT CREDIT PULL that does not reflect on your bureau.
After gaging your bureau strength, we compare potential options against your current loan program.
We talk with you about a plan and move along if you feel you could benefit.
We handle the funding, payoff and lien update for you. Registration does not change.
Simple way to see if we could help lower your monthly payment.
We are ready when you are.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain

All credit pulls we do here are classified as SOFT PULLS. That means they do not show on your bureau. We get the same information as landers do without the point ding. Once an application goes to a lender, they do a hard pull. There is no way around that. Our pull is so we can see the history and make a plan for the correct lender for you.
Are you thinking about buying or refinancing?
Lets do a soft pull and talk about a plan.
Let me know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain

Here is a link to a place for LOAN and WARRANTY / SERVICE CONTRACT questions or conversation. 









Boat Loans / Extended Warranties 101







www.2coolfishing.com





Let me know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## KenLamain

Are you keeping your boat another year until the market settles down? Adding a service contract could help defray repair costs while you own it. They can also, can add value when you resell.
We work with a couple great companies that actually do pay legitimate claims.
Let me know how we can help.
Thank you,
Ken


----------

